# Makin bacon



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Cured a pork belly in a brine for 12 days. Used a simple brine. Google pop's bacon brine for the recipe.

Cold smoked in my smokehouse for almost 12 hours with apple wood and hickory. Turned out really good!!

Drying off after the brine, before smoking

























Wood helper








Out of the smoke









































-Nick


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks good . I'm about to make mine for the year . Picked up 116 lbs of bellys about a hour ago . Soon as they thaw out I will start the pre work .


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like it turned out great..going to have to try out this recipe. congrats! Your helper looks like she is have fun....


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

bonehead said:


> Looks good . I'm about to make mine for the year . Picked up 116 lbs of bellys about a hour ago . Soon as they thaw out I will start the pre work .
> View attachment 586094


Wow, you're going to be busy. I take it you've done this before, what recipe do you like?

-Nick


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks good Nick. Bet is goes good with beer.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

"Quick, Nick, I need a map to your place, I just made a big batch of fresh rolls & have 3 dozen eggs too!!!" 

Seriously, you did EGGcellent Nick & your helper too!!!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL! Had a guy bring eggs from his chickens to work yesterday and I brought the bacon.....we ate good!!


-Nick


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

atcNick said:


> Wow, you're going to be busy. I take it you've done this before, what recipe do you like?
> 
> -Nick


I like to dry cure mine . I cut the bellys in half about 5 lbs and put 1tsp pink cure and 1/4 cup kosher salt and 1.5 cups of maple syrup . Put them in a 2.5 gallon bag and put in the icebox for 7 days flipping them each day them smoke them with apple and oak till I see the color I like . Normally bout 3 hours. Got half of it going this morning others are still frozen 
















These ate still frozen


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

bonehead said:


> I like to dry cure mine . I cut the bellys in half about 5 lbs and put 1tsp pink cure and 1/4 cup kosher salt and 1.5 cups of maple syrup . Put them in a 2.5 gallon bag and put in the icebox for 7 days flipping them each day them smoke them with apple and oak till I see the color I like . Normally bout 3 hours. Got half of it going this morning others are still frozen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you soak it after curing it to remove excess salt?

-Nick


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Nick that bacon looks outstanding. What was the max temp of your smokehouse?


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes sir I do I soak them for about 30 minutes to a hour and dry them off before I smoke them I brush them with a little maple syrup . And smoke with oak and apple .


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Man that looks good.....116lbs of bacon you the man:cheers::dance:


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

bonehead said:


> Looks good . I'm about to make mine for the year . Picked up 116 lbs of bellys about a hour ago . Soon as they thaw out I will start the pre work .
> View attachment 586094


Where do you source your bellies. Mine aren't as thick. Price also.

Nice.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Greg E said:


> Nick that bacon looks outstanding. What was the max temp of your smokehouse?


About 90F. I tried to keep it at 70 but it spiked a couple times while I wasn't looking.

-Nick


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Maaan. You definitely could do no wrong.

Suggestion: maybe a little thicker cut?


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I get mine from my local meat market I think his vendor is swift , that's what the box had on it .


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

It's a mom and pop store that just got bought out by brookshire brothers .


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

fangard said:


> Where do you source your bellies. Mine aren't as thick. Price also.
> 
> Nice.


It all looks good fella's.

You might want to try this place in Brookshire, great place. They sell everything but the squeal.

http://pork2go.com/index/


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I usually buy mine at Ranch 99 Market on I-10. 

Do like to splurge and eat some Mangalista every once in a while.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

fangard said:


> I usually buy mine at Ranch 99 Market on I-10.
> 
> Do like to splurge and eat some Mangalista every once in a while.


Where do you find mangalista?

-Nick


----------



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

*Smoking Question*

Does it matter if you hot smoke or cold smoke bacon? I've been hot smoking at a temp of about 140 degrees for 4-6 hrs and it has always turned out awesome. Should I be cold smoking instead?

Guppie


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Guppie said:


> Does it matter if you hot smoke or cold smoke bacon? I've been hot smoking at a temp of about 140 degrees for 4-6 hrs and it has always turned out awesome. Should I be cold smoking instead?
> 
> Guppie


This was my first time making bacon so I can't really tell you from my own experience. I am on a smoking forum and from what I've read the consensus seems to be that cold smoked bacon is a little better.

-Nick


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Got the Mangalista at Revival Market in the Heights a while back.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Sliced an vacuum packed the last of it

-Nick


----------



## arcross32 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shouldn't look at this when I'm hungry. Looks good.


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

Nick, how about pictures of smoker.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

LandsEnd said:


> Nick, how about pictures of smoker.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=455637&page=6

-Nick


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

atcNick said:


> This was my first time making bacon so I can't really tell you from my own experience. I am on a smoking forum and from what I've read the consensus seems to be that cold smoked bacon is a little better.
> 
> -Nick


Hey Nick, Can you share which forum you're on?


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

What kinda prices per pound are ya'll getting the bellies for?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

goldwingtiny said:


> Hey Nick, Can you share which forum you're on?


smokingmeatforums.com



> What kinda prices per pound are ya'll getting the bellies for?


I paid $2.59/lb skin on at a mexican meat market in Longview. Im sure you could find a better price in Houston though.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Thank You Nick!


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

Im paying $1.69 here in the carolinas, but I pay a lot more than you guys for brisket.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Ranch 99 and Super H Mart off of 10 in Spring Branch generally have it anywhere from 1.89 to 2.39. Always available.


----------

